# Saugeye tournament



## Saw-Guy (10 mo ago)

Does anyone know the results of the Eastern Ohio Saugeye tournament that was held at Saltfork Saturday June 25?


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Check out eastern ohio saugeye club on Facebook. It was rough, only two teams weighed in a limit


----------

